# Maiden Canberra trip - advice needed



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hello fellow Canberrans, I arrived yesterday with yak in tow, and I'm keen to jump on the Burley Griffin redfin bandwagon. I am therefore taking the morning off tomorrow and going in search of perch.

I'd greatly appreciate some advice from the seasoned pros about launch site and trolling routes - I've got a reasonable selection of small stumpjumpers, rebel crawfish, sx40s etc.

Thanks in advance


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Good luck! wish I could join you.

There is a boat ramp somewhere here http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=615079

always redfin around here http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=615082

and around here for natives should the redfin get too much http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=615083

Ash


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Good man Ash  exactly what I was after, cheers. I know that stretch of LBG, I have driven past a few times on the way to volleyball.

I wish you could join me too - I assume there will be some Canberra comp trips coming up this weekend, but I couldn't wait that long! :roll:


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry I can't Make it tomorrow, start back at work again.

Ash's info will help you. You can also use the google earth placemarks http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2468. This has some extra info that might be useful.

If you feel like a good paddle, you can work your way to the Dam Wall from the Peninsular launch site. I would stick mainly on the northen side if you are trying to chase natives, the southern side there are plenty of red fin around.

If you really try for some Carp, burely bread on some of the smaller coves and use bread as bait.

I am looking going out Saturday Morning on LBG around Black Mountain Peninsular launch site.

Have a good time on the water but sorry I could not make it.

Victor


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

STAY OFF MY LAKE, GRRRRR!

Hello mate, just joking ofcourse...

Go to Black Mountain Peninsula ( off Lady Denman drive ) and find the boat ramp located on the right ( about 2nd street in ) and launch there, paddle t othe left about 30m from shore into the place dubbed redfin land... You will know when you are there as your lures will start to snag on the weed ( 3-4m deep line ), keep following it round till you are on the other side and then break out the deep lures but save me some Redfin.

I am working my ass off again but I think loads of us will be out on Saturday if you want to go for a paddle or watch me boat millions of Redfin and NO natives. lol

PM me if you need more info & good luck mate I want a report ok?

Google image of the lake :

http://perljam.net/google-satellite-map ... ey_Griffin


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi mate .

Send you a pm for tomorrow, so follow up if still want to.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWR5cLIYAABnfgAASQIeAAIAwEAA+79+gIACCGqn5Gp6mRqemEnomJ5QiGjInqMgaaaAwgM1YDO2LUxfXdq38ThHfP1/HhmS6QsMm6maQu3epUM+pD7LNJlWQ4KvmhOj27CNthKAE0ArlZUCLBdqBzthGbSxQwCMB+j+eWVi8HnBkx2a0gq3yiRRGrHQY7daszsgyIgxOYhCJo1pLCY3F3JFOFCQHlwshgA==


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice guys, I ended up doing pretty well, with some unexpected results. Just about to post a trip report


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

Garrick,

Check your PM's mate :wink:

Cheers, Allan


----------

